# Raw Shrimp



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Feed my p's shrimp as part of their diet, but they don't always eat it right away.

How long can it sit in the tank before I have problems either with the water, or them eating unhealthy food.

I take it out within 10 minutes. Am I paranoid?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I've fed my piranha Raw shrimp as for diet as well....Shrimp or any other kind of food, never leave in the tank more the 30min. IMO..


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

it depends on your bio load and you biological filtration Ive left shells of shrimp and parts of silver sides in my tanks for a few days with no adverse effects.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> it depends on your bio load and you biological filtration Ive left shells of shrimp and parts of silver sides in my tanks for a few days with no adverse effects.


Ya same here.

I just feed mine and leave whatevers left in the tank there. Hell usually eat it before i go to sleep so i have nothing to wrry about.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i would say shrimp last longer than most,,, the more oily the fish is the quicker ya wanted to take it out


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

i've heard a lot of ppl say take food out that they dont eat real quick like u do but i dont at all. i have 5 RBPs at 6 to 7 inchs cohabing with a 10in pleco so i jus leave it in there whatever the Ps dont eat the pleco gets a treat later when hes out. which he only really moves around at night so thats when i see him eating on sh*t on the bottom that the Ps dont eat. i feed my fish either shrimp with shell white fish or i have some of that fake crab legs sh*t which they love. and i've seen my pleco hovering over all of it so i think he likes it too. hope that helps
wally


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Thanks.

Good to hear other people's experiences with such, as my p's don't gobble it up right away all the time.


----------



## viperboy (Mar 20, 2006)

i also let my shrimp sit in there for awhile since sometimes they dont find/eat it right away ... like they said if you have good filtration it should not matter ... unless you dont like seeing little white chunks of shrimp in ur tank


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Do u feed unshelled or shelled? But i would say maximum 1 hour time if u have good filtraatiion


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I feed my p's shrimp with the shell off.. they wont eat it with the shell. so I leave mine overnight.. I do alot of graveyard shifts and when I het back I take out all uneatten food.. usually like 8-9 hours.. any more then that and the shrimp will start to decompose in your tank.. which messes up your tank


----------



## kona69 (Apr 13, 2007)

is it good to feed em frozen shrimp or thawed whitch is better?

jw


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Thaw it out first


----------



## kona69 (Apr 13, 2007)

blazednosferatu said:


> Thaw it out first


ok ty


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

yeah i wouldnt worry about lettin it sit in there for a while, like someone above said i just wouldnt leave it in there for more then 8-9 hours.. allot of times ill throw a piece in there before i got to bed and there will be a lil left when i wake up that ill scoop out


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

If they have not eaten the shrimp pieces within the 10 minutes, i would take it out as well.



jayd said:


> is it good to feed em frozen shrimp or thawed whitch is better?
> 
> jw


Fish for the most part cant regulate their body heat, from what i read, so if you throw in a frozen shrimp piece and ur fish decides to eat it, it's body is gonna go thru a really weird temperature change and the fish MAY become sick. Its always best to thaw the shrimp out before. Some people here take a cup of tank water, and put the shrimp in there to thaw, come back 30 mins or watever later and drump the cup back into the tank.


----------

